# 50 Bucks is 50 Bucks



## Dutch (Dec 30, 2011)

Ken and his wife Edna went to the state fair every year,

And every year Ken would say,

'Edna, I'd like to ride in that helicopter'

Edna always replied,

'I know Ken, but that helicopter ride is fifty bucks,

And fifty bucks is fifty bucks'

One year Ken and Edna went to the fair,

And Ken said,

'Edna, I'm 75 years old.

If I don't ride that helicopter, I might never get another chance'

To this, Edna replied,

"Ken that helicopter ride is fifty bucks, and fifty bucks is fifty bucks'

The pilot overheard the couple and said,

'Folks I'll make you a deal. I'll take the both of you for a ride. If you can stay quiet for the entire ride and don't say a word I won't charge you a penny!

But if you say one word it's fifty dollars.'

Ken and Edna agreed and up they went.

The pilot did all kinds of fancy maneuvers, but not a word was heard.

He did his daredevil tricks over and over again,

But still not a word...

When they landed, the pilot turned to Ken and said,

By golly, I did everything I could to get you to yell out, but you didn't.

I'm impressed!'

Ken replied,

'Well, to tell you the truth,

I almost said something when Edna fell out,

But you know,

"Fifty bucks is fifty bucks!'


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks for the laugh Earl.


----------



## gotarace (Dec 30, 2011)

That is a awesome joke...Edna matches my wife to a T....lmao


----------



## shoneyboy (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## rdknb (Dec 30, 2011)

No that's a good joke


----------



## steve nellett (Dec 30, 2011)

Bwahahahahaha!!!


----------



## stubshaft (Dec 31, 2011)

Good one.


----------



## sprky (Dec 31, 2011)

that's good


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## papagrizz (Dec 31, 2011)

Now that's funny stuff. By the way, where is that chopper??


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 31, 2011)

Good one!


----------

